# Schwinnn BMX für die Tonne oder aufrüsten?



## Louis Cypher (17. Oktober 2005)

Moin allerseits,

ich hab' seit geraumer Zeit ein Schwinn BMX (nennt sich Powerglide oder so)rumstehen, bin damit aber kaum gefahren. Nu hab' ich die Kiste nochma rausgezogen und festgestellt, 
a) dass BMX fahren schon sehr lustig ist
b) die Kiste bleischwer ist (subjektiv scheint mir das Ding schwerer, als mein 14.8kg Freerider!) Was wiecht übahaupt son BMXer wenn er taucht?
c) die Vorderbremse voll für den A.... ist.

Lohnt es sich für mich Gelegenheits- BMXer die Kiste auf/ umzurüsten?
Oder soll ich die ins Ebay schmeissen und statt dessen was vernünftiges anschaffen?

Tausend Dank schon im Voraus und liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

bei ebay bekomste für die kiste so gut wie nix,
auf rüsten wäre saumäßig teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (17. Oktober 2005)

jepp lieber 400-500 euro ausgeben und nen wtp oder eastern komplettrad kaufen...


----------



## Louis Cypher (17. Oktober 2005)

Und welches Eastern? Bei GS gibt's ungefähr eine Million davon....

Macht das gar keinen Sinn mit meiner Möhre weiterzufahren? Ist mein Rahmen auch totaler Müll?

Danke?

P.S.: Hab' n gebrauchtes Felt Ethic gefunden... wär dat was?


----------



## Sele666 (17. Oktober 2005)

naja felt iss zimlicher müll...
rahmen brechen und verbiegen und die teile sind meißt auch net toll...

je nachdem was du ausgeben kannst und willst...

für 400 krigst du des element iss recht gut.. ansonsten wenn du 100 mehr ausgibst des jane ist halt noch nen bissl besser....


----------



## Louis Cypher (17. Oktober 2005)

Und das Cycletool Team? Gäb's grad in Ebay....

Am liebsten würd' ich ja meinen Rahmen behalten und Stück für Stück aufpäppeln; aber wenn der nicht taucht....


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

@ Louis Cypher:
schau mal nach opben, da gibt es eine radkauf faq. da stehtwas zu dem ebay schrott.
ich empfehle dir mal einen blick auf die letzten beiträge in diesem fred(insbesondere meines beitrags, den anderen hats auch geholfen...) , da gehts auch um radneukauf
wäre glaube ich allen ganz lieb, wenn du dich erst versuchst schlau zu machen.
für etwaige fragen stehen dir hier dann immernoch gerne alle zur verfügung.


----------



## Louis Cypher (17. Oktober 2005)

ich hab' ungefähr 1000 Threads gelesen und leider nur teilweise gefunden, was ich wissen will.....

Also zu dem komischen Cycletool- Teil gab's nirgends was. Also gestrichen, weil vermutlich Ebay- Verarsche....

Zu meinem Schwinn hab' ich exakt gar nichts gefunden ausser nem Briten, der so'n Ding (Schwinn Powerglide 1996-2000) kaufen will. Aber jeder weiss, was Briten so alles sammeln ;-)

Was mir total fehlt ist eine Begründung, WARUM ich mein Schwinn weghauen soll. In Ebay krieg ich bestimmt nichts für und fürn Schrott isses doch eigentlich n Büschen zu gut beieinander. Deswegen würd' ich, wenn der Rahmen einigermassen in Ordnung ist erstmal den größten Mist rausschmeissen und dann Stück für Stück anständige Komponenten dranmachen. Anfangen wür' ich jetzt mit den Bremsklötzen und den Griffen (die sind ungefähr 0.04mm dick ;-/), dann Vorbau (ein Quadratischer Klotz aus Baumarktalu)...

Wenn allerdings einer der Freaks hier sacht: "Tu's nicht der Rahmen ist auch Schrott und ebenso wie die restlichen Komponenten reif für die Tonne, weil" muss es doch das WTP nova werden denke ich. Allerdings kommt dann in die Diskussion, ob ich mir nich lieber nen Dirter bastel, weil ich eh nicht so der Flatland Heinz bin....

Wenn ich ne vernünftige Antwort hab' bin ich dann auch ganz brav leise und lese ehrfürchtig weiter ;-)

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus

P.S.: Trotzdem ersma vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
P.P.S.: Wenn Du die anderen Foren durchforstest, wirst Du sehen, dass ich schon eher aktiv war.... und ich kenne mittlerwiele ungefähr 4.5 Mio mal so viele BMX wie noch heute morgen


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

hm, die sache mit deinem swinn kann man ungefähr damit vergleichen,
dass wenn man ski fährt auch keine aus holzplatten ausgesägten skier miehr fährt, wie früher. dein rad ist für dieses sport mittlerweile schon fast ein museumsstück, zu schade zum fahren udn es wird auch keinen spass machen.

schade ist auch, dass du den bmxsport auf dirt und flatland eingrenzt.
aber vll meintest du das ja nur anders, was ich hoffe/annehme

solltest du dir ein neues bmx kaufen wollen und dabei nich so viel geld ausgeben wollen, wie für das addict, dann rate ich dir eher zum in dem anderen fred angespriochenen the wrap von moshcore.

sers david


----------



## Louis Cypher (17. Oktober 2005)

Oki, das iss ma ne Ansage. Ich kuck mir das ma an...

Ich reduzier den Sport nicht, ich kenn bloss nicht mehr Begriffe ;-) eigentlich geht's ja rund um's Spaß haben   

Tausend Dank!


----------



## clickclack (18. Oktober 2005)

schwinn rahmen haben meistens eine viel viel zu lange kettenstrebe!
 der nachteil an einer langen kettenstreben ist das man fast knur sehr schwer manualls (rollen auf dem hinterrad) oder bunny hops machen kann...

beim dirtfahren allerdings ist ein langer rahmen wieder von vorteil, da man in der luft leichterr ausbalancieren kann und nich so schnell nach hinten überkippt... 

schwinn rahmen sind von qualität aber ganz gut.. 
wenn du damit nich grindest, wirste ihn nich zerstört bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (18. Oktober 2005)

da ich weder großartig Tricks noch sonstwas machen will/kann und 'n BMX nur zum fixen "von-A-nach-B-kommen" brauche, würd' ich den Schwinn-Rahmen evntl. haben wollen. Hast' Bilder von dem Baby?


----------



## Louis Cypher (19. Oktober 2005)

@clickclack

Danke! Endlich mal ne Antwort, die erklärt WAS an dem Ding schlecht sein soll und nicht nur "hau wech" lautet!

Ich wolte eigentlich beides machen: Büschen driten, Büschen rumalbern. Schön zu hören, dass die Kiste doch nicht nur für die Tonne ist!

Vielen Dank!

Das mit den Bunny hops und manuals ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das GT von meines Bruders geht da wesentlich leichter wech com Boden. Ob man deswegen aber mit dem GT höhre kommt bin ich mir nicht sicher...

@asco1

Hast Post...

haut rein,

Maggus


----------



## asco1 (26. Oktober 2005)

Yo Markus,

der SCHWINN ist angekommen.

*Danke für den e.c.h.t. fairen Deal!*

Jetzt geht's ans Teilesammeln. Soll ja schick werden das baby.  .... werd mich mal nach originalen Schwinn-Parts umschauen. Vllt. lackier' ich Ihn auch noch neu. Weiß noch net. Auf Jeden Fall werde ich ihn in einer gesunden Mischung aus OldSchool-Look und guter Technik aufbauen.

Danke nochmal!
Basti


----------



## clickclack (26. Oktober 2005)

ich find ne primo kurbel past ganz gut auf schwinn rahmen..
ich würd mich bei gsbmx in der sonderangebote ecke umgucken..


----------



## asco1 (26. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> ich find ne primo kurbel past ganz gut auf schwinn rahmen..
> ich würd mich bei gsbmx in der sonderangebote ecke umgucken..



hmmmm - naaaaaw - also 'ne dreiteilige Kurbel muss es schon werden.

Plan ist:

- neue Lackierung in WEISS!
- weiße 7-spoke Simplex-Wheels (hab ich schon rumliegen)
- weiße Reifen
- weißer Sattel
- weiße Griffe
- die (3-tlg.) Kurbel wird weiß gepulvert
- goldene/r Steuersatz, Pedale, Seatclamp, valve caps, brake levers, brakes (hab ich schon (diatech hombre)), ...
- und natürlich den "SCHWINN"-Schriftzug in Gold   

.. und ma schaun, was mir noch so einfällt.  ... sorry - ich achte halt sehr auf die Optik.


----------



## Sele666 (26. Oktober 2005)

ne primo iss 3 teilig.... also powerbite usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (26. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ne primo iss 3 teilig.... also powerbite usw...



hmpf - sorry - überlesen .... weil original war 'ne 1pc dran:







.. anyway - ma schaun, was ich so finde .... hätt' gern 'n SCHWINN-Logo-sprocket .. weiß jmd., ob/wo ich in .de eins bekomme?


----------



## clickclack (27. Oktober 2005)

warum läßte es nich einfach wie es ist... und ersetzt nur die teile die kaputt sind oder dei dich nerven?


----------



## asco1 (27. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> warum läßte es nich einfach wie es ist... und ersetzt nur die teile die kaputt sind oder dei dich nerven?



hab von Markus nur den Rahmen, die Gabel und die hintere Bremse gekauft. Muß es also eh neu aufbauen und da will ich#s halt gleich so machen, wie's mir RICHTIG gefällt. Außerdem würden die weißen SIMPLEX nicht zu dem schwarzen Rahmen passen.
Da der Winter eh vor der Tür steht, werde ich es gaaaaanz in Ruhe - wie oben beschrieben - aufbauen.


----------



## DaDan (27. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> jepp lieber 400-500 euro ausgeben und nen wtp oder eastern komplettrad kaufen...



Wobei das Federal Foundation für ~450 auch erwähnt werden sollte. 
 
http://www.federalbikes.com/producthtml/foundation.html


----------



## clmns (27. Oktober 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> hmpf - sorry - überlesen .... weil original war 'ne 1pc dran:
> 
> 
> .. anyway - ma schaun, was ich so finde .... hätt' gern 'n SCHWINN-Logo-sprocket .. weiß jmd., ob/wo ich in .de eins bekomme?




/offtopic

Schöne Kommode!
Würde ich aber kein Rad dran lehnen.

/offtopic


----------



## Louis Cypher (28. Oktober 2005)

clmns schrieb:
			
		

> /offtopic
> 
> Schöne Kommode!
> Würde ich aber kein Rad dran lehnen.
> ...



*lol* Danke! Die nehm ich immer, wenn ich was verkaufen will. Gibt gleich 10 Euronen mehr, wie wenn das Ding vor nem grauen rostigen Garagentor steht


----------



## Louis Cypher (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi Basti, 

freut mich sehr, dass Du zufrieden bist! Und ich hab' nicht 'mal drüber nachgedacht, ob das zu billig war, wenn sich einer so freut    Bin mal echt gespannt, was Du draus machen wirst und würd mich übern Bildchen von dem Ding freuen!

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß beim Aufbauen,

Markus

P.S.: Die alten Parts liegen noch rum, falls es Dich noch nach was gelüstet. Gülden sind die aber beileibe nicht ;-))



			
				asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo Markus,
> 
> der SCHWINN ist angekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## asco1 (28. Oktober 2005)

*hehe* - hab den Rahmen mitten im Zimmer auf'm Couch-Tisch stehen und kann mich gar net sattsehen. 
Werde den aufbau aber wohl erst Anfang nächsten Jahres starten können. Vorher hab ich noch einen Cruiser und ein SSp-Rad aufzubauen. Aber auf die Art hab ich auch noch'n bischen Zeit, mir das Ganze durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen. 

Thanks again dude!
Basti


----------



## Louis Cypher (28. Oktober 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> *hehe* - hab den Rahmen mitten im Zimmer auf'm Couch-Tisch stehen und kann mich gar net sattsehen.


*lol* Ich hab' mir n Eastern Sequenz gekauft an Stelle des Schwinn. Da wird's Dir die Zehennägel aufbiegen   Das Teil ist 4 jahre alt und der Rahmen ist vollkommen unlackiert und dementsprechend angerostet und auch die Zugführung ist 1a ;-)

Ist aber für nen weniger optisch orientierten Menschen auch ein guter Deal.

Dem Rahmen werd' ich wohl auch noch ma ne Lackierung verpassen. Wie machst Du den das? einfach mit der Sprühdose drüber und feddich? Wohl kaum, wenn ich Deine Bikes so ansehe. Grundierst Du den Rahmen vorher? Wäre für'n paar Tipps dankbar. Liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## jimbim (28. Oktober 2005)

sandstalern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (28. Oktober 2005)

Sandstrahlen ist ja nicht gerade ne Oberflaechenversiegelung. Und wenn ich nach dem Sandstrahlern mit der Spruehdose vom baumarkt drueber geh ist das glaub auch nicht fuer Aeonen gemacht


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2005)

bei uns gibts so nen laden, der hat alle möglichen ersatzfarben für autos und so....einfach dort guten lack kaufen (auch wenn er 2-3 mehr kostet als im baumarkt).......dann erstmal den rahmen leicht anschmirgeln mit feinem schleifpapier, dann sauber machen (spiritus oder so) und dann so lang dünne schichten auftragen bis es deckt, bzw. die dose leer is. dann noch paar lagen klarlack drüber und fertig, sollte weng halten.....


----------



## asco1 (29. Oktober 2005)

yo, was [email protected] schon gesagt hat ... Passt so. Wenn Du 'ne preiswerte, GUTE Farbe suchst: nimm' Graffiti-Lacke (Also Belton, Molotov ...) die decken wahnsinnig gut und sind nach 5min schon staubtrocken. Grundierung/Füller kann ich von "Motip" empfehlen. .... ja, und zwischen JEDER Schicht Farbe -> sachte mit feinem Sandpapier anschleifen! Auch zwischen den Klarlackschichten. Hält besser und sieht besser aus.

Viel Spass.
Basti


----------



## Louis Cypher (29. Oktober 2005)

Danke. Sieht also so aus, als ob auch hier die Geduld siegt ;-) 

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------

